
Amazon’s Free Banana Stands Disrupting Local Fruit Economy - lumisota
https://consumerist.com/2017/05/22/amazons-free-banana-stands-disrupting-local-fruit-economy
======
cbanek
"Although there is no money in Amazon’s community banana stands" \- excellent
hidden Arrested Development reference.

There's _always_ money in the banana stand. Bezos knows this.

------
zck
Any idea why they're doing this? PR reasons?

The linked Consumerist article doesn't say, and I can't get past the paywall
of the original wsj.com article, even using the `web` link here.

~~~
mikestew
_The linked Consumerist article doesn 't say_

I imagine that's because the author was really just looking for an excuse to
use that opening sentence. The rest was just filler.

